# Activar pae con windows 10



## COSMICO (Mar 30, 2016)

Hola amigos.
se me presento un problema que les comento.
instale windows 10 32bits en un pc, de los 4gb de ram que tengo, me reconoce 3,45gb usables, esto esta bien para mi.
isntale en mi portátil compaq cq45 el mismo windows 10 32bits, de los 4gb instalados, dice que solo son utilizables 2.69gb.
mi bios es compatible con PAE, ya lo actibe con el comando BCD edit/, revisé con everst y esta activo, junto con la extension de memoria física de 36bits, todo parece bien, pero sigue sin utilizar toda la RAM, o por lo menos lo que me utiliza en el otro equipo.
No es opción cambiarme a 64 bits, algunos programas no me funcionan en 64bits, ni usando compatibilidades.
Si en una máquina me reconoce mas memoria en la otra deberia ser igual o parecido, que opinan los expertos en materia. ...


----------



## analogico (Mar 30, 2016)

no creo que se peude hace tiempo que el pae se quito de los windows domesticos
solo se puede activar en los windows servers


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2016)

Fijate cuanta memoria esta compartida con el video, por que a esa memoria no hay forma de accederla


----------

